# Bosc falling Asleep in his Water Bowl



## The Moog (May 16, 2010)

Hi can anyone answer my question just for peace of mind- my baby bosc has fallen asleep in his water bowl. He likes a good soak and the occasional snooze but has now fallen asleep in the water for the night. At first his head was above water so wasn't worried but now he seems to be completely submerged.

Is this normal? Will he be ok in there? Just worried he will drown being all submerged. 

:hmm:


----------



## Sted_ed (Oct 18, 2009)

well hes obv been submerged a while as youve had long enough to type this question..

id take him out immediately if still under the water!


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Double check your temps ... they might be too hot!


----------



## The Moog (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for your replies.

I did take him out to be on the safe side at the time. Then i found out from a fellow Bosc owner that they are quite good at submerging themselves under water for extended periods of time. They apparently are very good at this and will come up when they are ready.

His Temps are under thermostat & checked regular so i know it's not too hot. But now i'm going to give him a little more humidity as it might be what he needs.

He actually did do it again the night after and i just left him but kept an eye out and sure enough he did pop his head back out after a time. By the morning he was elsewhere sleeping under his bridge right as rain.

I should've had more faith in him!

eace:


----------

